# New Deutz fahr?



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

I am considering buying a new 5 or 6 series Deutz fahr. Was wondering if anyone has one and what your opinions are. I have been waiting for the new series to come in to a dealer near me, still waiting. I have seen some online in other parts of the country but would like to see one in person before I decide what to do. I would like to hear from someone who has one or been in one. Sure like the specs on them. I can't seem to get excited about John Deere, although my local dealer is great to work with. My local NH/Kubota dealer leaves much to be desired. I went in and asked about a T7.170 that was on the yard. Salesman said he would find out details and call me. I have not heard back for two weeks now. I have bought from them before and he remembers me by name, but it is not a service oriented dealer in my opinion. So I keep coming back to the Deutz. Had a Deutz allis in the past and it was a great tractor in it's day. Too much trouble dealing with Agco for parts any more though. So, any opinions?

Thanks, Tom...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have never drove one but looked at them in detail at the trade fair. They are nice tractors. For all the options on them they came in at a very good price. But like I said never drove one...yet.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I sure wish I had bought the Agrotron 90Mk3 I missed out on. Spoke with the owner and it has been problem free to 4000+ hours other than they ran clamp on duals and broke some wheel studs.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Are the engines still air cooled? If not they may be using SAME engines which are very good and extremely economical to run.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

The engines are not air cooled anymore. Wish they were! They are deutz engines. The 5 and 6 series are tier 4 with DEF. There are some new agrotron models with tier 3 available.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

As much as I like Deutz, until they can make up their mind about being in the US, I'm barely looking at them.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I doubt Deutz will ever come back in force. Allis Chalmers shafted KMD, the original manufactured of Deutz tractors. KMD almost went under on that deal.

I have two older Deutz tractors and they have been great. Never had a problem with the air cooled engines. They are bullet proof in my opinion.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I doubt Deutz will ever come back in force. Allis Chalmers shafted KMD, the original manufactured of Deutz tractors. KMD almost went under on that deal.
> 
> I have two older Deutz tractors and they have been great. Never had a problem with the air cooled engines. They are bullet proof in my opinion.


They're doing a pretty solid job of shafting themselves now. They were gone for ten years, per the Allis agreement, and came back aftyer that for another ten years. My Deutz dealer said people had finally stopped asking "you're back?!" at the trade shows and less than a year later they pulled out again. Then a short while later decided to return as a distributorship. Then another short time later decided they were going to set of some dealers again. They just can't seem to pick a course.

I've had three and still have one. Almost bought a late model one two weeks ago but it was 600 miles away and I couldn't arrange a deal fast enough from out of state. I'll continue to look at used tractors (which is what I do anyway). But from the way my dealer talks, they aren't interested in re-signing with them for new iron until things become clearer.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not believe KMD owns Deutz now. Who ever now owns them may not have the capital to make a major move onto the North American market.

KMD is a great company. They invested millions buying Allis Chalmers only to find out they had been misled into believing they were also buying the dealerships. KMD said they would never return to the U.S. It is a shame because they made good tractors.

I had thought Same bought the Deutz tractor division. I know AGCO had some Deuts Allis tractors on their lot a couple of years ago. I am guessing AGCO got the Deutz Allis brand name when they acquired Allis Chalmers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

KHD.

Yes, it's now SAME-Deutz. The last tractors they imported (prior to the most recent lame re-entry) were mostly SAME engineering with some remaining German heritage. Bigger tractors were still German. They were all good tractors outside of common complaints of all modern tractors, too much excess electronics.

I'd love an early Agroplus. Supposed to be the closest thing to a 62xx series that would have been sold new since the pullout in 91. Not that I'd mind an Agrotron either.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mglr said:


> My local NH/Kubota dealer leaves much to be desired. I went in and asked about a T7.170 that was on the yard. Salesman said he would find out details and call me. I have not heard back for two weeks now.


For the life of me I don't understand how dealers that operate in this manner stay in business. When my son bought a new tractor recently one dealer we spoke to said, "he didn't want to quote it, that we were too far way and there was not much money to be made on them anyway."

We are less than 90 minutes away from them and at the time were looking at a Kubota L6060, after a lot of research we ended up buying an MX5100 from a dealer 3 hours away to avoid the DPF filter. This guy done what it took to make the deal. Even bought our lunch and gave a clevis for the drawbar to chain it down with when we went down to pick it up.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

[quote name="8350HiTech" post="168474" timestamp="1428853685"]KHD. 
Yes, it's now SAME-Deutz. The last tractors they imported (prior to the most recent lame re-entry) were mostly SAME engineering with some remaining German heritage. Bigger tractors were still German. They were all good tractors outside of common complaints of all modern tractors, too much excess electronics.

It is Same Deutz Fahr. This is my understanding. KDF sold off Deutz fahr to Same. It was the North American management/marketing team of the old Deutz Allis that ran it into the ground and came out the other side with an agreement to market equiptment for KDH. In no time they were putting it to KDF and became Agco. Some of you might remember those orange Italian made knockoffs called Agco Allis. They went on to purchase Massey Ferguson, Hesston, Fendt, and Valtra. The Valtra Finnish made Sisu engine has become Agco Power. It has a good reputation and is now being used in lots of different machines. Their partnership with Cat was the Challenger line. Today Challenger and Massey are the same machine in different colors with Agco Power engines and Fendt transmissions and owned by Agco. My point here is not to bash anyone, but to point out some tractors we buy are more a product of corporate raiding than honest enginering with user input. John Deere on the other hand has built a dealer network that most of the others can not compete with. At least around here most JD dealers have been forced to consolidate. JD also has a network of a dozen or more parts distribution warehouses around the country. My local JD dealer has 7 or 8 locations and runs a parts van to the warehouse in Fort Worth every ehvening. If I get my order in by 3PM and they do not have it, it will be there the next morning in most cases. There's a lot to be said for service like that, but it cost money and needs a certain amount of volume to make it possible. That is one good reason JD green has good used value. What I don't see is JD inovation and value. This brings me full circle to my interest in the new Deutz Fahr. They are not many options because most things are standard on them. Their fuel economy has always been great. I see a tractor that has been engineered for someone like me to use and enjoy. Not one trying to reinvent the wheel with all kinds of stuff that won't work for very long out in the field but enginered and built to give me long lasting use. And so far the prices I am getting are pretty good! Someone will build a new business model and change the game. It looks like DF is off to a good start but only time will tell.
Opinions???


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They never really left canada, kept importing in small numbers. Starting a big push again for small local dealers with favourable terms for the dealers.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I looked at a brand new Agrolux a couple years ago. Which I know is no comparision to a 5 or 6 series. I would love to own a couple, the dealer over here only sells the smaller ones, Agro-lux, Plus and Farm. I know the Agrolux is Turkish built, I think the Agroplus is Italian built and I know the Agrofarm is German built. 
I like what they offer, they are a little expensive for what they are though. And I have to wonder how much fun it is to work on their new engines, with their individual injection pumps. They are compatible from the factory for B100 which means they must have serious filtration. 
Like I said I'd love a couple, they offer some things most popular US companies don't. Front 3pt hitches as factory options. Front brakes and diff locks factory, not front limited slips. Low center of gravity and supposedly some of the lowest fuel consumption. 
This is all going off the sales guy and researching online, I can't say I've ever seen a new Deutz anywhere near here. I know they've sold a bunch, but I think most were to yuppie land owners and not farmers. These new ones are nothing like the old Deutz Allis tractors, they're pretty high tech. 
I also don't think parts will ever be a problem considering that SDF is either the 3rd or 4th largest tractor producer in the world. They own Deutz-Fahr, SAME, Lamborghini and Hurlimann, and all the models are basically the same parts wise.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The Deutz motors power Fendt as well.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks MDill. What I am looking at is something in the 130/140HP range. That would be German made. My old Deutz Allis was air cooled and built like a tank. But what I liked most about it was the visibility once I put in an air ride seat and could set up a few inches higher. I am getting older now and can't turn around like I could when I was young. I also like the ability with some of the new technology to get done faster if it doesn't add any mantience headaches.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

Update;
I purchased a used Deutz Fahr Agrotron M625 in December. I am very satisfied with it. It is one of the nicest tractors I have ever had. I have used it pulling a 8 shank Hay King renovator with no problems. I have also mowed with my 27 foot batwing in 1000 economy PTO. I mowed over 100 acres and used about 50 gallons of fuel. I have ordered a few parts and supplies for it and it has taken a day or two to get them, but it is worth it. The tractor had a little over 2000 hours on it. I have put about 100+ hours on it with no leaks or problems of any kind. I am very pleased with the machine so far. 
Tom...


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

Just realized this should have been in the Tractor topic, not Machinery topic.
My bad!


----------

